# Identification for infants



## Julia (Feb 17, 2013)

We are scheduled for a first time trip on the Auto Train in June. I have one child who will be 22 months at travel. I did not purchase her a ticket, as she will be a lap baby and we have a sleeper room. What kind of identification is required to prove she is under two, or is there any id needed? The only thing I can find is that children under 15 do not need id when traveling with an adult, but is Amtrak like airlines in that they require Id for lap babies? I am traveling for a long trip and would like to avoid bring a birth certificate if at all possible.

Thanks!


----------



## MrEd (Feb 17, 2013)

When I travel coach, I have ticket for baby but it doesn't cost anything. No ID required.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 17, 2013)

Unless she looks like she's about 4 years old, I wouldn't worry too much about needing anything.

However, if you can bring along her birth certificate that should be more than sufficient if someone were to question age.


----------



## rusty spike (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a newborn in the house and what got me thinking about an infant ID was the fact that the hospital maternity ward required both parents and baby be wrist-banded for positvie idetification and/or admission to the ward itself. In addition, the babies had an ankle device attached that sounded alarms if the baby was near an exit from the ward itself. Infant child abduction is a bigger problem than I had realized.

But after you leave the hospital you wat for about 2-3 weeks for a birth certicate which still won't be a photo ID. Unless you apply for a US passport for your baby, or go to your state MVD and get the state-issued version, the only solution is to make your own. Some websites like mypreciouskid.com offer these, but I understand some law enforcement agencies issue "Baby ID Kits" as well.

Having said all that, we travelled extensively on Amtrak last summer with our 15-yr old daughter, with her reduced price ticket, and no ID whatsoever to prove her age. And we were never asked for any. I know the airlines require birth certificates or US passports for (lap) babies under 2, but, apparently, Amtrak takes your word for it.


----------



## shelzp (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd take a copy of her birth certificate and/or health insurance card.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 17, 2013)

Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 17, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.


And you shouldn't be carrying around your SSN card either. It should be in a safe place at all times unless needed (such as for new job payroll sign-up).

I think a COPY of the birth certificate would be suffice, if anything. Just fold it up and put it in your wallet.


----------



## rusty spike (Feb 17, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.


OP was looking to prove age of infant to be under 2, which neither health insurance card or SS card will do.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 17, 2013)

rusty spike said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.
> ...


My insurance card has my DOB on it.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 17, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> rusty spike said:
> 
> 
> > KrazyKoala said:
> ...


Mine does too but mine is good for my family and they don't have a card w/ their DOBs on them.

I don't know but I would not think one would be questioned re age of their+ 1 year old unless he or she is unusually large for his/her age.

It costs $20 or so but one can get an ID in my state no matter how old the person is. Looks kinda funny because it looks like a driver's license but might have a 2 year old kid picture on it.

Dan


----------



## BCL (Feb 17, 2013)

Amtrak doesn't have any requirement that a minor traveling with an adult needs to have identification. A minor old enough (15+) to buy a ticket may be required to produce it when buying a ticket.

http://www.amtrak.com/passenger-identification

This isn't air travel, where an adult traveling with a lap infant must show proof of age such as a copy of a birth certificate or a passport/passport card. My wife had a passport card for our child when flying under 2.

I saw a guy buying a ticket on board after entering at a station that didn't have any means to buy tickets. The kid looked over 3, and the conductor didn't even give a second thought about charging dad for the kid.


----------



## BCL (Feb 17, 2013)

I guess if you really want a portable photo ID for a kid, the main options are a state photo ID issued by a state DMV and a passport card from the State Dept. California issues photo IDs for any age, but not all states do. It might get pricey for a passport card, plus getting to a passport acceptance facility might be a problem. We found a place that did it on Saturdays. We got a passport and passport card, but if you only need the card, it would be $25 for the acceptance fee and $15 for a five-year passport card for minors. Also, both parents would need to be there in person, show photo ID, and have photocopies of those IDs to send with the application. I think only one parent might need to be present for most state IDs.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 18, 2013)

There is no need for a photo ID for a child under 2 on Amtrak.

Again, if the child is a bit big for their age, such that an Amtrak employee might question that they're older than 2 and therefore should have a child's ticket, then a birth certificate is the easiest way to prove that they qualify for the free fare.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 18, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.


Ya know, to date, and I'm 54 years old, (Gawd that sounds old) I have never, EVER, had a SS card in my entire life. My parents may have been issued one, but I have never, ever had a physical card in my possesion. I guess just having the number is good enough for most organizations that ask.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 18, 2013)

rrdude said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance card would be best, you don't want to travel all over with a birth certificate. Also, a social security card also counts as a form of ID.
> ...


I didn't get a SSN/card till I was around 12 when we moved from GA to DE. Guessing I needed the SSN for public school admission. I have needed my SSN card for new jobs where they would make a copy along with my driver's license when I was filling out the "new employee" forms. Can't remember if this was just for the many temp agencies I worked for or for the few perm jobs I've had.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 18, 2013)

The OP is concerned about proving her child is under 2 years of age. A SS card is not going to prove this. A photo ID will only help if it includes the child's birthdate.

I don't think the OP needs to worry, but if she feels more comfortable taking something, again, I think just a photocopy of the birth certificate should be enough.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 18, 2013)

Call Amtrak and ask them what they want.

These days a SSN is required for employement. At least in the states where I've been. They require that on top of a D/L


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd say take a photocopy of the birth certificate to ease your mind, but you probably won't be questioned. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## rusty spike (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, the consensus is in....take a photocopy of the child's birth certificate, but more importantly, be sure to enjoy your trip, and come back later and give us a trip report.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Call Amtrak and ask them what they want.
> These days a SSN is required for employement. At least in the states where I've been. They require that on top of a D/L


You have to supply a SSN, but you don't need a Social Security Card. From the I-9 form, you can provide any of the following documents that provide proof of your identity and eligability for work:


> Unexpired U.S. PassportU.S. Passport Card
> 
> An unexpired foreign passport with an I-551 stamp, or with Form I-94 attached which indicates an unexpired employment authorization
> 
> ...


If you don't have anything off of that list, you can instead provide anything from List B that prove your identity:



> Driver's license or I.D. card issued by a U.S. state or outlying possession of the U.S., provided it contains a photograph or identifying information such as name, date of birth, gender, height, eye color and address.Federal or state I.D. card provided it contains a photograph or identifying information such as name, date of birth, gender, height, eye color and address.
> 
> School I.D. with photograph
> 
> ...


AND
Anything from List C that proves you're eligible to work:



> A U.S. Social Security card issued by the Social Security Administration (Note: cards that specify "not valid for employment" are not acceptable.)A birth certificate issued by the U.S. State Department (Form FS-545 or Form DS-1350) Original or certified copy of a birth certificate from the U.S. or an outlying possession of the U.S., bearing an official seal
> 
> A Certificate of U.S. Citizenship (Form N-560 or N-561)[5]
> 
> ...


http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-9.pdf
I wouldn't worry about taking any paperwork with you. Amtrak explicitly states that ID is not required.


----------

